# Strings hochzählen oder elegante alternative?



## ElSalvadoree (17. Nov 2008)

hi,

ich suche einen Weg um Strings hochzuzählen.

Was ich machen will:
In einem Graphen will ich zufällig (oder zumindest mal nicht per Hand) etwa 200 Knoten erzeugen, die Knoten würde ich gerne mit Textstrings benamen.

weswegen ich gerne bei "aaa" anfangen würde zu zählen und dann immer weiter .

Nun weis ich aber nicht genau ob und wie das geht. Kann mir dazu jemand was sagen oder evtl eine bessere alternative nennen?

thx for reply


----------



## Marco13 (17. Nov 2008)

Im Zweifelsfall: Genauso, wie bei ints, nur etwas aufwändiger. (Wach, die Frage war hier schon so oft - und ich hatte schonmal was angefangen, was dieses Problem löst - muss ich mal irgendwann fertig machen und in die Codeschnipsel packen... :roll: )

Anonsten ein Alternativvorschlag

```
for (int i=0; i<1000; i++)
{
    String s = "Knoten "+i;
    ...
}
```


----------



## @x.l (18. Nov 2008)

Zerlege dir den Namen in ein char[]. Und dann zählst du die einzelnen Felder einfach hoch.

```
char[] c = {'a','a','a'};

for(int i = 0; i != 800; ++i) {
	if(c[2] == 'z') {
		c[2] = 'a';
		if(c[1] == 'z') {
			c[1] = 'a';
			++c[0];
		}
		else
			++c[1];
	} else
		++c[2];
	System.out.println(c);
}
```


----------



## ElSalvadoree (18. Nov 2008)

danke, das hilft


----------

